# okay so wondering what colors to get on the new vanes?



## dak867 (Jul 26, 2011)

should i get two reds and one black or two blacks and one red?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

dak867.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! This is kinda the wrong section to get a lot of people to help you with your decision. I'd go 2 red 1 black so it's easier to see in case I missed and had to search for it in the dirt.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


I use either all 3 white , or all 3 lime green


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

I shoot 3 all white blazers with a short white wrap and flo green nock.


----------



## dak867 (Jul 26, 2011)

See I already have two tiger striped white with one white and my arrows wrapped in white but I got some new arrows and I got costume wraps from arrowrap.com nice website by the way and black and red would match my wraps I'll post a pic of my arrows when I get them finished


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

12RingKing said:


> I'd go 2 red 1 black so it's easier to see in case I missed and had to search for it in the dirt.


X2 if you are set on those 2 colors. If you aren't opposed, there are other colors which are much easier to see. Or, just put a lighted nock on there and don't worry about the color vanes


----------



## dak867 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm set on those two colors I have my invasion red and blacked out I was thinking about the g5 lighted knocks anyone tried them?


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

dak867 said:


> Yeah I'm set on those two colors I have my invasion red and blacked out I was thinking about the g5 lighted knocks anyone tried them?


I'm taking the Firenock challenge right now. (Search for it in the manufacturers thread). Testing Lumenok, Carbon Express, AND Firenock...will post results when finished.


----------



## dak867 (Jul 26, 2011)

turkey-killer said:


> I'm taking the Firenock challenge right now. (Search for it in the manufacturers thread). Testing Lumenok, Carbon Express, AND Firenock...will post results when finished.


Okay thanks and in was wondering have you ever shot fobs?


----------



## dak867 (Jul 26, 2011)

*here is my arrow wraps guys any opions on what colors would look good with them?*

here is my arrow wraps guys any opions on what colors would look good with them?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

